
Show HN: Zappy, a fast, free screen capture tool for macOS from Zapier - mikeknoop
Hey HN! I&#x27;m Mike, co-founder at Zapier and head of Zapier Labs. Today our Labs team is launching a public version of Zappy (download it here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zapier.com&#x2F;zappy): a fast, free screen capture tool that we built for our remote team.<p>At Zapier, we have 300+ teammates working from across the globe with no central office—we&#x27;ve been fully remote since day one. We&#x27;ve learned that increasing communication bandwidth is crucial when you&#x27;re working remotely.<p>We wanted a tool for screenshots&#x2F;GIFs to supplement apps like Slack, but nothing on the market had the mix of speed and features we were looking for. So, we built it ourselves. Zappy is a cornerstone of how we work at Zapier, nearly everyone at Zapier uses Zappy every week (voluntarily)! And we want to share it.<p>Why now? People around the world just experienced a sudden shift to remote work—and we know life sans-office comes with unique challenges. We want to share our experience and make that transition a little easier.<p>Our goal with Zappy was to provide a screen capture experience that was so fast, people would actually want to use it to communicate. To capture something, you hit a keyboard shortcut, draw a square, and press enter. Zappy copies the image to your clipboard so you can paste it anywhere (or provides a path to your GIF&#x2F;video).<p>You can draw annotations, record a selfie view, and stitch shots together. Captures support image, GIF, and MP4 formats. One of my favorite features is being able to grab past captures from the Mac menu bar, instead of digging through folders.<p>We&#x27;re working on more features, too, like self-hosted captures on S3, sharing permissions, and a Zapier integration. :-)<p>Zappy is free to download and use for anyone (you&#x27;ll need a free Zapier account to log in once). And, as a special gift for paid Zapier customers, you&#x27;ll get free capture hosting while it&#x27;s in early access.<p>We&#x27;d love to hear your feedback and ideas. I hope you find Zappy useful!
======
gitgud
Looks like a great little tool. The only question I have is why is it macOS
only? Is the entire Zapier company using Apple?

I currently use flameshot for Ubuntu which works pretty well

[https://github.com/lupoDharkael/flameshot](https://github.com/lupoDharkael/flameshot)

------
mikeknoop
Download link, since it's a bit buried:
[https://zapier.com/zappy](https://zapier.com/zappy)

------
nicbou
How does it differ from MacOS' excellent screen capture tool? It does what you
describe, and also captures videos.

------
ThePowerOfFuet
macOS already includes fantastic screen capture functionality, not only drag-
to-select but whole windows, video, mic for narration, the works. What extra
value does your product bring to the table?

[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201361](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT201361)

[https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT208721#mojave](https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208721#mojave)

------
tuananh
I feel these kind of apps should have plugin to upload to other services. I
hate waiting for the developer to release the integration.

for macos, I find monosnap pretty good.

for windows, sharex is awesome!

------
shaneapen
It works great but the 2-minute recording limit is a frustration for anyone
recording long videos. Will the time-limit be removed in the future?

------
thiagovsdiniz
I have been a long user of recordit.co, but it has been a bit outdated, but
it's free.

It will be great to have it with a limited space for free usage.

------
leshokunin
I would have expected Zapier integration would have been a given! How will
that work?

------
davefp
Having to log into an external account makes this a hard pass for me.

